# Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?



## relgeitz (12. Juli 2010)

*Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

Hallo zusammen, 

wollte zwar keinen eigenen Thread dazu aufmachen... aber ich will auch nicht 550 euro für ein schlechtes Produkt ausgeben 

Kann man Toshiba bei Notebooks empfehlen? Hab nämlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit zB Fujitsu-Siemens gemacht (nach 1 Monat Kabelbruch, nicht reparierbar - Geld zurück) 

Geplant wäre nämlich folgendes Notebook:
Toshiba Satellite L500-1TC (PSLS3E-03R00MGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Sind die gut verarbeitet, langlebig, und halten lange? Hab von ein paar Bekannten gehört, Toshiba soll nicht so toll sein was Notebook angeht


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

Naja also ich kenn Leute die bei Toshiba arbeiten... Und selbst die würden freiwillig kein Toshiba Notebook kaufen. Mehr muss ich nicht sagen oder?


----------



## SixpackRanger (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Bei jedem Hersteller gibt es bei den Produkten Qualitätsschwankungen oder auch mal ein Notebook was nicht so toll ist. Da kann man keine Pauschalaussage über Toshiba brechen.


----------



## relgeitz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba Müll oder empfehlenswert?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja also ich kenn Leute die bei Toshiba arbeiten... Und selbst die würden freiwillig kein Toshiba Notebook kaufen. Mehr muss ich nicht sagen oder?



ist es wirklich so schlimm?  

Acer galt ja auch lange als schlechter Hersteller, aber meine Freundin und ihre Vater haben seit einigen Jahren Acer, und hatten nie Probleme 

Gäbe es eine Alternative zu dem verlinkten Geräte von einem anderen Hersteller, mit ähnlicher Leistung/Austattung und guter Verarbeitung, natürlich sollte der Preis auch stimmen


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

Also ich hab ein Toshiba Sattelite u500; bin sehr zufrieden damit, die Verarbeitung ist allgemein gut

Nur das Display ist Müll, kontrastarm, langsam und verspiegelt...

Ich hab es außerdem mit Vista als Win7 Upgrade Version gekauft, ein paar Tage, bevor Win7 erschienen ist, Win7 hat dann nochmal 30€ gekostet und es hat über zwei Monate gedauert bis ich es am Ende hatte...


----------



## relgeitz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

hmm... ich konnte jetzt kein alternative zu dem toshiba finden, in einem anderen thread wurde behauptet, toshiba wäre ein premium hersteller wie sony und apple o.O 

kennt vll doch jemand ne alternative oder ein angebot?


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

Wie wärs alternativ mit dem?

Schlechtere GraKa aber i3

HP G62-130EG (WS660EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Allerdings würde ich keinesfalls behaupten, dass Toshiba schlecht ist


----------



## amdintel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba Müll oder empfehlenswert?*



SixpackRanger schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Bei jedem Hersteller gibt es bei den Produkten Qualitätsschwankungen oder auch mal ein Notebook was nicht so toll ist. Da kann man keine Pauschalaussage über Toshiba brechen.



wohl war was bei Acer ein Dauer Zustand ist,
die wabbeligen immer durch biegende Tastatur 
mit glatter Oberfläche wo man immer ab rutscht überall heute 
ein fehlender Fax Anschluß , so das man mit dem Notebook nicht ein mal
mehr ein Fax senden kann, lt. der Fantasie der Hersteller soll man dann
einen Riesen Apperart an Fax Kasten immer mit schleppen , Beschwerden nützt da nichts die 
Hersteller schalten dann gerne auf Stur, einfach nix kaufen ist besser ,
beim Netbook habe ich ja noch Verständnis dafür aufgrund der sehr kleinen Bau Art das man das weg läßt 

so Notebooks Allgemein, das ist heute alles billiger überteuerter Schrott , 
ich würde dafür kein Geld mehr ausgeben ,  lohnt einfach nicht,
wenn ATI/AMD verbaut ist bekommt man keine Neuen Treiber auch wenn das 
Gerät erst ein Jahr alt ist, 
würde lieber ein kleines gutes billiges Netbook mit Intel HW kaufen  bekommt man schob
für ca. 250 € das tut es auch , 
Samsung  ist u.a. da oft ganz gut stabieles Gerät  meist eine recht gute Tatatur
die sogar oft noch besser ist als bei den meisten Notebooks *g*


----------



## relgeitz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

netbooks sind für mich nicht geeigent, brauche das gerät zum proggen, für unterwegs, uni, bei meiner freundin, ein bissl zocken. da reicht ein netbook nicht, vom display usw. - Fax brauche ich auch nicht, mein praktikumsplatz ist ein paper-less office, und auch meine FH ist eine paper-less company. hatte noch nie mit einem fax gerät zu tun, dass man nicht per netzwerk an das gerät angeschlossen hat.


----------



## amdintel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

wenn ich bei meiner Oma mal bin und die was an eine Behörde schicken muß
ist auch gleich ein Netzw vorhanden ja ? mal im Ernst die allgemeine Qualität der Notbooks hat so nachgelassen das ich sagen würde, dafür würde ich kein Geld heute mehr ausgeben , ich wüßte auch heute keine Marke mehr die man überhaupt noch mit gutem gewissen empfahlen kann


----------



## relgeitz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*



amdintel schrieb:


> wenn ich bei meiner Oma mal bin und die was an eine Behörde schicken muß
> ist auch gleich ein Netzw vorhanden ja ? mal im Ernst die allgemeine Qualität der Notbooks hat so nachgelassen das ich sagen würde, dafür würde ich kein Geld heute mehr ausgeben , ich wüßte auch heute keine Marke mehr die man überhaupt noch mit gutem gewissen empfahlen kann



hmm... naja wenn ich jetzt ehrlich bin mein opa nutzt auch e-mail mit meinem Onkel mit der im gleichen Haus wohnt, Opa =84, Onkel 68  die brauchen meistens kein fax weil scanner -> pdf, die meisten firmen und behörden akzeptieren dieses format als rechtlich bindend. und selbst wenn nicht, es gibt nach wie vor die post, da kann man auch faxen 

ich hab mich jetzt auch knapp ein jahr dagegen gestreubt, aber ich brauch jetzt wieder nen notebook, deswegen auch der toshiba.


----------



## amdintel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> hmm... naja wenn ich jetzt ehrlich bin mein opa nutzt auch e-mail mit meinem Onkel mit der im gleichen Haus wohnt, Opa =84, Onkel 68  die brauchen meistens kein fax weil scanner -> pdf, die meisten firmen und behörden akzeptieren dieses format als rechtlich bindend. und selbst wenn nicht, es gibt nach wie vor die post, da kann man auch faxen
> 
> ich hab mich jetzt auch knapp ein jahr dagegen gestreubt, aber ich brauch jetzt wieder nen notebook, deswegen auch der toshiba.



so eine Gutgläubigkeit kann dich eine Stange Geld kosten
(Postämter gibt es auch nicht überall, die Öffnungszeiten und ein Einschreiben ist teuer) darauf spekulieren gewisse Firmen  die was zu verbergen haben . 
Es ist überhaupt  nicht Rechtlich bindend ,
vor Gericht bist du  den Beweis schuldig,   deinen Einwand oder z.b. deine Kündigung 
überhaupt und   rechtzeitig  zu gestellt zu haben  Versicherung und co...
auf meiner Arbetis Stelle ist übrigens auch kein PCNetz vorhanden 
aber überall ist ein TAE Anschluß , 
ich schreibe öfters mal Aufträge die per Fax rauß gehen 
damit man was in der Hand hat, 
das meine ich das alle Notebooks heute zum Arbeiten/wichtige Sachen 
völlig ungeeignet sind , 
das sind nichts anderes als überteuerte   Multimedia  Spielzeuge .
Der ein oder andere braucht vielleicht nicht immer Fax aber wenn die Katze in den Brunnen gefallen ist und man in einer Frist von 14 Tagen reagieren muss sieht das etwas anderes aus .


----------



## relgeitz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

wie gesagt, hätte noch in keinem unternehmen gearbeitet in dem es kein fax-gerät im netzwerk gab, bzw. im büro. für die außendienstler gab/gibt es eine sekräterin, die die unterlagen per mail bekam/bekommt und dann per fax/brief/einschreiben rum schickt/e. 

ein fax kostet bei der österreichischen post 15 cent, bzw. bei Hermes Shops 13 Cent... ich weiß ja nicht wie viele Faxe zu schickst, aber mehr als zwei drei kommen mir nicht unter im jahr  

Ich persönlich verschicke PDF Files nur mit Lesebestätigung, bzw. lasse mir den erhalt und den inhalt nochmals per brief oder mail bestätigen. und natürlich sind mails rechtlich bindend, voraus gesetzt die firma sendet eine rechtskonforme signatur mit, was man natürlich einfordern kann. um dich wirklich abzusichern, kannst du die PDF ja auch ausdrucken.


----------



## amdintel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

ein Fax LAden hat man auch nicht gleich um die Ecke km entfernt ,
20 km Benzin plus Park Kosten und Zeitaufwand für die Extra fahrt
oder 6 € Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel ein Fax kostet hier  1 € macht 7 € ein 
sehr teuer Spass ..
das bei der Glut Hitze oder im Winter wenn die Straßen  vereist sind  hat m  an nix besseres zu tun  und wozu wie in der Stein Zeit zum Postamt wo man dann erst mal 30 min anstehen muß , wenn man zuhaue einen PC Book hat , wen der für so was unfähig ist würde ich sagen Mülltonne .


----------



## relgeitz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

ehrlich gesagt kenn ich auch niemanden der privat ein fax gerät hat


----------



## amdintel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

ich schon aber das braucht man ja nicht 
PC DFÜ Fax Modem  genügt auch  , Absender deine Post Adresse ,
wenn ich die sachen auf dem Book z.b. habe ist es zu umständlich das extra 
für ein Fax Gerät auszudrucken einfacher schneller  wenn man es gleich 
über das eingebaute Modem per Fax schicken kann , halt  Mobiles Büro
... wenn das nicht mehr geht bei den Neuen Tonne ..
es geht ja auch nur um dem Fax Nachweis  denn man braucht  und Porto einsparung , 
für Allgemeine Sachen/Anfragen an Firmen braucht man kein Fax 
das kann man auch per Email machen. 
Wie ich schon sagte es lohnt heute eigentlich nicht mehr für ein Neues Nbook überhaupt Geld aus zu geben , da sind denn noch so überflüssigen Sachen wie Web Cam eingebaut was man zum arbeiten überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann .


----------



## 1821984 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*

Fax hin oder her!

Ich habe ein Toshiba L500D und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Sehr gute Kühlleistung. der Lüfter ist im Idle fast garnicht zu hören nur wenn die Graka arbeitet (spiele und HD4650) ist es laut. Tastatur hat nen guten druckpunkt und biegt sich nicht durch. Außerdem ist bei mir ein Nummernblock drauf, was keine selbstverständlichkeit bei einem 15,6" Notebook ist. Display ist son mittelding und kein Heilleid aber auch nicht schlechter als andere. Habe es jetzt knapp nen jahr. Keine Probleme bis jetzt und daher kann ich zum Service nichts sagen.
Bei erststart konnte ich wählen zwischen Vista 32 oder 64Bit. Nur war/ist hier ziemlich viel Softwareschrott drauf! 

das was glaube ich nicht so gut ist, sind die Akkulaufzeiten bei richtiger Graka!!!

Ich denke da muss jeder seine eigenen Ehrfahrungen sammeln. Ich selbst würde mir nie wieder ein Acer Laptop kaufen. hat ganze 18 Monate gehalten und wurde ohne Statement von Acer bei Saturn umgetauscht (auf verlangen von mir).


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Toshiba: Müll oder empfehlenswert?*



amdintel schrieb:


> so eine Gutgläubigkeit kann dich eine Stange Geld kosten
> (Postämter gibt es auch nicht überall, die Öffnungszeiten und ein Einschreiben ist teuer) darauf spekulieren gewisse Firmen  die was zu verbergen haben .
> Es ist überhaupt  nicht Rechtlich bindend ,
> vor Gericht bist du  den Beweis schuldig,   deinen Einwand oder z.b. deine Kündigung
> ...



Das ist so gesehen nicht ganz richtig. Eine Email gilt im Moment der Absendung als zugestellt. Das ist das Gleiche wie mit dem Brief im Postkasten. Formal gesehen gilt er als zugestellt, wenn der Postbote das Ganze an der richtigen Empfangsadresse in Briefkasten wirft. Darüber gibt es diverse Urteile. 

Was aber schlußendlich mit dem Brief passiert vom Briefkasten bis in deine Hände ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache. Dazwischen kann viel passieren was zum Bleistift auch auf nicht beeinflußbarer höherer Gewalt beruht.

Die Festlegung, daß eine Email ab Versand als zugestellt gilt, kann so aufgefasst werden, daß der Empfänger durchaus die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte Kenntnis von der Email und deren Inhalt zu erlangen. Eine völlige zweifelsfreie Ausräumung dieser Tatsache soll damit verhindert werden.


----------

